# Tidy up of garage, new tool box and hot water!



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Well the review was just the first part of today.

First up I was using my lovely 3 new tool boxes, £34.99 from homebase - seemed like a good deal.

Then I was going to put my products into my tool chest. Additional to this I would be putting my cloths and left of pads into the plastic drawer units.










Hello HOT water, 25L tea urn :doublesho heats the water to 40/50 degs in 10 mins or so. Ideal ! I need this as the unit I am moving to doesn't have hot water.

Anyway, bring on a 42L really useful box and a water butt tap. Et voila, I connect my jet wash to this and it comfortably draws the water for my washing experience. 










First up there was a bit of leak with the water butt tap so I used some silicone to seal it up.



















Some silicone inside and outside, then on the grommets/washers as they weren't upto the job.



















Jobs a good 'un.

Now onto the garage -



















Now I best get dividing the products and tools into toolboxes !



















Got my spanners, socket set and adj spanners in one box and then general tools in the other bigger box (never thought in a month of sundays I would be posting tools on the net!).

Now the biggest part of the thread for me - my toolbox.
















































































































































































































FINISHED










Thanks for hanging in there. :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

looking good mate


----------



## seantomtom (Mar 17, 2010)

no sorry but that red tool box should have tools in it,maybe its me being an engineer,but shiny spanners in a shiny box.but then each to there own.


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

good work JJ. how u finding blacklight? worth a purchase?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah it's a nice easy product to use and gives a nice finish kind of like a really good poorboys ex-p.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I should have stated this will be goin to the new unit with me, easier to move a chest around are secure as we have quite a few people through our unit a day so I can lock a tool chest up whereas I can't lock shelves up and it's on wheels to brillaint access. 

All my spanners, sockets etc are in a toolbox as I hardly use them even being a mechanical engineer to trade :lol: go figure


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice and tidy but I agree that a proper Tool Box is for tools and some nice shelving for your Detailing Products.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Shinyvec said:


> Nice and tidy but I agree that a proper Tool Box is for tools and some nice shelving for your Detailing Products.


Read above no shelving in the new unit due to it being primarily for manufacturing don't want my products being pinched besides it's only a cheap toolbox


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Read above no shelving in the new unit due to it being primarily for manufacturing don't want my products being pinched besides it's only a cheap toolbox


Ah ok my post crossed with yours hence what I said


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Everything packed away neat and tidy.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Looking well organised. Tidy work space - tidy mind


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Where did you get water heater - i need one of them after the Mrs banned me from using the sink in her new kitchen lol!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Eh I bought it from eBay £30 swan 25L tea urn


----------

